# Turned down a $500 ride



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

12:30am 185 mile ride. Called pax, she was Asian and offered me $300 cash on top of fare. I told her that I was already committed to an obligation for $100. She offered $100 more. Asked about pax. She told me he was being released from a hospital from falling and hurting himself. I expressed concern about a hospital release. "Oh he can walk." 

"Sorry, pass."

"You are fourth Uber who say no."

I would have arrived at 3-4am. No thanks. 3 hours with a pax released from a hospital wasn't even worth $600.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Hmmm, a 185 mile ride with a passenger just released from the hospital. That sounds like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Illini said:


> Hmmm, a 185 mile ride with a passenger just released from the hospital. That sounds like a recipe for disaster.


My thoughts exactly. Most of it in the middle of nowhere in the dead of night.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Unless there is more to the story I would have taken it. No likey $$$? You are projecting and speculating on too many bad things. If you want to project the worse that could happen don't take any rides. Each ride you take can end badly, fyi.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Unless there is more to the story I would have taken it. No likey $$$? You are projecting and speculating on too many bad things. If you want to project the worse that could happen don't take any rides. Each ride you take can end badly, fyi.


Have at it.

Getting greedy never turns out well.

My remote viewing told me to pass. I had a peaceful night and still made over $200.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Assuming I wasnt busy the next morning I would have at least gone to the pick up and assessed the situation. That's a lot of coin to leave on the table.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Assuming I wasnt busy the next morning I would have at least gone to the pick up and assessed the situation. That's a lot of coin to leave on the table.


When you're smart with your money, it's easy not to jump at fools gold.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Tough call. I would have driven over to check it out.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> When you're smart with your money, it's easy not to jump at fools gold.


I'm guessing there's a point to your comment but it escapes me. There's very little chance that you are "smarter with your money" then I am so no need to preach. I'm not the one who turned down $100 an hour for driving sight unseen.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> When you're smart with your money, it's easy not to jump at fools gold.


You'r demeaning comments to people who have other views than you aren't necessary. Just because someone doesn't easily turn away $600 doesn't make them "Greedy". Secondly, the whole point is that you don't know it's "fools gold", you are assuming. That's fine for you but doesn't mean others who have a different opinion are wrong for doing it differently then you do. Live and let live. I've got thousands of rides over years experience, theres nothing wrong with checking out $600 and no one said you were wrong for not taking it.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Seamus said:


> You'r demeaning comments to people who have other views than you aren't necessary. Just because someone doesn't easily turn away $600 doesn't make them "Greedy". Secondly, the whole point is that you don't know it's "fools gold", you are assuming. That's fine for you but doesn't mean others who have a different opinion are wrong for doing it differently then you do. Live and let live. I've got thousands of rides over years experience, theres nothing wrong with checking out $600 and no one said you were wrong for not taking it.


And my answer informs you my position. I'm smart with my money, so someone waving it at me doesn't make me jump.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> 12:30am 185 mile ride. Called pax, she was Asian and offered me $300 cash on top of fare. I told her that I was already committed to an obligation for $100. She offered $100 more. Asked about pax. She told me he was being released from a hospital from falling and hurting himself. I expressed concern about a hospital release. "Oh he can walk."
> 
> "Sorry, pass."
> 
> ...


I'll take 2 of those 7 days a week
Thank you very much ?
Not alot of days you can make a grand...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> And my answer informs you my position. I'm smart with my money, so someone waving it at me doesn't make me jump.


Alright it's hopeless, go have fun! :laugh:


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm guessing there's a point to your comment but it escapes me. There's very little chance that you are "smarter with your money" then I am so no need to preach. I'm not the one who turned down $100 an hour for driving sight unseen.


There's actually a very high chance that I am smarter with my money than you are, which is why you use phrases like "leaving coin on the table" to justify impulse behavior for a few hundred dollars. 20% of America is likely smarter with their money than you are, so please stop speaking in poorly informed hyperbole.

I processed the information at hand and chose peaceful money.

If I wanted to make millions, I could be making millions.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> 12:30am 185 mile ride. Called pax, she was Asian and offered me $300 cash on top of fare. I told her that I was already committed to an obligation for $100. She offered $100 more. Asked about pax. She told me he was being released from a hospital from falling and hurting himself. I expressed concern about a hospital release. "Oh he can walk."
> 
> "Sorry, pass."
> 
> ...


Too many red flags 
No no no no, I don't $&@!? No more.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

There's a reason why 4 drivers turned down $500.

There's also a reason why this woman was pawning off the ride in the first place.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Sounds like a good deal except you have to trust the caller to pay you at the end of the trip.

I was offered $800 for a 10 hour trip Charlotte to St. Louis. I also turned it down but assume that another driver took a nice 2 day roadtrip.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Sounds like a good deal except you have to trust the caller to pay you at the end of the trip.
> 
> I was offered $800 for a 10 hour trip Charlotte to St. Louis. I also turned it down but assume that another driver took a nice 2 day roadtrip.


She was pawning the ride off and offering me cash up front.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> She was pawning the ride off and offering me cash up front.


Cash up front? $100 per hour? I'd have taken it.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Cash up front? $100 per hour? I'd have taken it.


I thought about it. Something felt off. Even a peaceful drive wasn't in my wheelhouse at that moment. Non-emergency medical transport ain't my business.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> If I wanted to make millions, I could be making millions.


That ridiculous statement right there just shows you don't make smart decisions and don't think about what you're gonna say before you say it.
You can't be taken seriously.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> That ridiculous statement right there just shows you don't make smart decisions and don't think about what you're gonna say before you say it.
> You can't be taken seriously.


I see you've never lived by a code. Your opinion matters little to me.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I see you've never lived by a code. Your opinion matters little to me.


Good. But you know it was a ridiculous statement that lost all your credibility.
Or do you want to back it up?


nosurgenodrive said:


> If I wanted to make millions, I could be making millions.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

I have made friends millions of dollars. I have turned down a number of opportunities and offers.

I have little interest in money. Free time is more valuable to me. I made a vow years ago to live a modest life. Though I understand the necessity of the rise and fall of capitalism, I am wired for a more advanced, quickly approaching future. 

Wealth is truly relative. Most of my heroes had/have little money.


----------



## Foxtrot Foxtrot Sierra (Jun 26, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> 12:30am 185 mile ride. Called pax, she was Asian and offered me $300 cash on top of fare. I told her that I was already committed to an obligation for $100. She offered $100 more. Asked about pax. She told me he was being released from a hospital from falling and hurting himself. I expressed concern about a hospital release. "Oh he can walk."
> 
> "Sorry, pass."
> 
> ...


I picked up this lady from the hospital.I had already driven over 20 miles and the sh*try Uber navigation sysyrm didn't tell me the location of pick up was a hospital.

The guard in the hospital tells me she's a POS. 
This old last gets in my car and she's actually pretty cool. I drive her to her house on the country.
Would I do it again? No, but she was cool


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I have little interest in money.


Your username suggests money is a very strong motivator to you....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BigBadDriver said:


> Your username suggests money is a very strong motivator to you....


Exactly.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Cash up front? $100 per hour? I'd have taken it.


I would have taken the trip. Not like other people, Asian wants to solve the problem with money. Her troubles was she wanted to go home ASAP and wanted to be home and had good dinner or some sleep, didn't want to stay at hospital anymore, others drivers kept refusing to take the trip. 
I bet she would offer more tips to fifth driver.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> There's a reason why 4 drivers turned down $500.
> 
> There's also a reason why this woman was pawning off the ride in the first place.


4 X Stupid = Stupid

For that kind of money you'd have to be stupid to not go and at least check it out in person. All it would cost you is one cancellation

You know what they say about the word "A$$ume".


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I thought about it. Something felt off. Even a peaceful drive wasn't in my wheelhouse at that moment. Non-emergency medical transport ain't my business.


Yes, I shy away from extremes. It's a big red flag. Don't get greedy.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> 12:30am 185 mile ride. Called pax, she was Asian and offered me $300 cash on top of fare. I told her that I was already committed to an obligation for $100. She offered $100 more. Asked about pax. She told me he was being released from a hospital from falling and hurting himself. I expressed concern about a hospital release. "Oh he can walk."
> 
> "Sorry, pass."
> 
> ...


 You should have at least Gone and checked it out. At 12:30 at night there's a multitude of reasons why the other drivers may not have wanted the ride.
maybe it was nearing the end of the shift for the other drivers. They didn't want to commit to that many additional hours. Or maybe they had another commitment in the morning and needed their sleep. There's a lot of reasons why somebody could have declined the ride.
What's the big deal about somebody being released from a hospital? generally when somebody is released there in Better Health than when they went in. He sustained some type of an injury from a fall. So maybe he's wearing a cast. the woman said he can walk.
There's a lot of Asian people that have more money than God. Go in any casino and you will see Asian people playing high stakes. After three rejections I'm sure she was probably getting desperate at that point.
All I'm saying is you should have gone and checked it out in person. Assess the situation and make up your own mind Based on facts.
It could have been the easiest money you've ever made. Of course now you'll never know.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

She said wait under the window with the Bars. When you hear an explosion and a husky asian man shimmying down a drain pipe. Start the engine.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Sounds like a good deal except you have to trust the caller to pay you at the end of the trip.
> 
> I was offered $800 for a 10 hour trip Charlotte to St. Louis. I also turned it down but assume that another driver took a nice 2 day roadtrip.


This is why you get the $ upfront .


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> 12:30am 185 mile ride. Called pax, she was Asian and offered me $300 cash on top of fare. I told her that I was already committed to an obligation for $100. She offered $100 more. Asked about pax. She told me he was being released from a hospital from falling and hurting himself. I expressed concern about a hospital release. "Oh he can walk."
> 
> "Sorry, pass."
> 
> ...


Nope. They need to call medical transport. Uber has one some places but you have to have a third party lisc to help people in and out and he might have issues. Besides you will never get a ride back if he don't pay ya



Seamus said:


> Unless there is more to the story I would have taken it. No likey $$$? You are projecting and speculating on too many bad things. If you want to project the worse that could happen don't take any rides. Each ride you take can end badly, fyi.


It's not allowed if he needs help walking.or getting in and out. Ya have to call uber medical. They have a third party lisc.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

so $400 cash and $100 in app? and you said no?!? lol and it's not a whining millennial who wants your aux cord and charger? tu loco ese


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

In the rideshare world, EVERY ride is a crapshoot.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> There's actually a very high chance that I am smarter with my money than you are, which is why you use phrases like "leaving coin on the table" to justify impulse behavior for a few hundred dollars. 20% of America is likely smarter with their money than you are, so please stop speaking in poorly informed hyperbole.
> 
> I processed the information at hand and chose peaceful money.
> 
> If I wanted to make millions, I could be making millions.


First off, it's clear you don't know what hyperbole means. There was no exaggeration in my post and I expected it to be believed. It is my opinion that you are a judgemental, self righteous liar who is not nearly as self actualized as you would like to have us believe. But, by all means you believe and those whatever you like, whatever helps you keep the bad people away in your dreams. Have a wonderful zen life.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Out of curiosity I would have checked it out but CAREFULLY.

There's definitely red flags. She seemed almost too agreeable about paying cash and then upping her offer.

I've had a few long trip requests and cancelled every one of them because the pax refused to pay cash upfront for the return trip.


----------



## Mordillo2121 (Mar 15, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> 12:30am 185 mile ride. Called pax, she was Asian and offered me $300 cash on top of fare. I told her that I was already committed to an obligation for $100. She offered $100 more. Asked about pax. She told me he was being released from a hospital from falling and hurting himself. I expressed concern about a hospital release. "Oh he can walk."
> 
> "Sorry, pass."
> 
> ...


Nobody got released from a hospital or jail at 3:00 AM.


----------



## Ubering in Stereo (Feb 13, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I see you've never lived by a code. Your opinion matters little to me.


Cableguynoe doesn't live by a code? Dangerous words. Look at his avatar!


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

I would have been on that like flies on ?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> 12:30am 185 mile ride. Called pax, she was Asian and offered me $300 cash on top of fare. I told her that I was already committed to an obligation for $100. She offered $100 more. Asked about pax. She told me he was being released from a hospital from falling and hurting himself. I expressed concern about a hospital release. "Oh he can walk."
> 
> "Sorry, pass."
> 
> ...


Are you high to refuse real money? Some people don't even make that after taxes on their weekly income.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Unless there is more to the story I would have taken it. No likey $$$? You are projecting and speculating on too many bad things. If you want to project the worse that could happen don't take any rides. Each ride you take can end badly, fyi.


FINALLY! Someone with some common sense! Thank you!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Unless there is more to the story I would have taken it. No likey $$$? You are projecting and speculating on too many bad things. If you want to project the worse that could happen don't take any rides. Each ride you take can end badly, fyi.


Strongly disagree



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Are you high to refuse real money? Some people don't even make that after taxes on their weekly income.


Sounds like a very educated, reasonable response to me.

Many of us, myself included, do not need the money that bad.


----------



## Michael Jordan (Jan 12, 2019)

Without being a big ass-hole like some other, I'm not quite sure I have the whole picture.
You said SHE called and told you about the PAX
I've had a few that are set up and paid by health care providers.
In fact the last one was an older blind gentleman. The coordinator told me she had had problems getting reliable drivers before.
I told her I was 65 so I understood and be sure to take good care of him In addition, I gave her my phone number and told her if she had issues in the future, be sure to call me and I'd try to do the ride. Wasn't a big deal at all.
I have know idea if that was the situation with yours but could have been.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Michael Jordan said:


> I have know idea


That much is true ?


----------



## Michael Jordan (Jan 12, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> That much is true ?


My comments were ACTUALLY directed to the OP - *nosurgenodrive*

But THANK YOU for quickly jumping in with your excellent insight.
Your parents must be proud.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Michael Jordan said:


> My comments were ACTUALLY directed to the OP - *nosurgenodrive*
> 
> But THANK YOU for quickly jumping in with your excellent insight.
> Your parents must be proud.


Your comments also have absolutely nothing to do with the original post.??


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> 12:30am 185 mile ride. Called pax, she was Asian and offered me $300 cash on top of fare. I told her that I was already committed to an obligation for $100. She offered $100 more. Asked about pax. She told me he was being released from a hospital from falling and hurting himself. I expressed concern about a hospital release. "Oh he can walk."
> 
> "Sorry, pass."
> 
> ...


 Whats to stop the next guy that you haul for $3.71 from having a stroke and lights out? I would take 5th floor as long as they had all their meds. Maybe cause I already did a lot of that stuff.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I'd have done it. I pick people up from the hospital all the time. A couple weekends ago I took a 65 year old guy who had heart surgery about 60 miles. He was totally fine, and we had great conversation the whole way. If they're getting out of the hospital, they're medically cleared. I would've at least checked it out.


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

My thing is, if OP didn't want criticism, second-guessing or opposing opinions, why waste his or our time posting in the first place? Can you say "drama queen"? ?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Nope. They need to call medical transport. Uber has one some places but you have to have a third party lisc to help people in and out and he might have issues. Besides you will never get a ride back if he don't pay ya
> 
> 
> It's not allowed if he needs help walking.or getting in and out. Ya have to call uber medical. They have a third party lisc.


Honestly, what the hell are you talking about??? I've been driving for years and thousands of rides. Not allowed????.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

If you are rich you shouldn't have done it. I think if you need to make car payments and have other bills you should have done it. The other problem is it's awfully late to be doing a 185 mile ride. So if you're going to come back home at 8 in the morning you might hit rush hour traffic which could be awful when you're tired. There's so many factors that go into this.


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> When you're smart with your money, it's easy not to jump at fools gold.


You forgot to start that with "Confucius say, ..."



nosurgenodrive said:


> I have little interest in money. Free time is more valuable to me.


Said no honest Uber driver, ever.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mordillo2121 said:


> Nobody got released from a hospital or jail at 3:00 AM.


Wrong. I've been injured and by the time the ER patched me up it was 3am. They released me. Once they're done with you in the ER that's it. Either you're admitted or you get to leave.

I don't know how jails work. Never been in jail.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

BigBadDriver said:


> Your username suggests money is a very strong motivator to you....


good at math ≠ love of money



John M Santana said:


> My thing is, if OP didn't want criticism, second-guessing or opposing opinions, why waste his or our time posting in the first place? Can you say "drama queen"? ?


I'm not telling people they are wrong. I'm further explaining my position. I know that most of the unemployable on here are led like dogs to beef jerky when it comes to money.



Michael Jordan said:


> Without being a big ass-hole like some other, I'm not quite sure I have the whole picture.
> You said SHE called and told you about the PAX
> I've had a few that are set up and paid by health care providers.
> In fact the last one was an older blind gentleman. The coordinator told me she had had problems getting reliable drivers before.
> ...


I got the ping. I have Uber Pro, so it said 185 minutes west. I called pax after I accepted the ping to get the low down while en route. Processed the info, didn't feel good about it, and canceled.

I was already in line to make $400. This would have been $200 more with too many questionable variables plus a night in a hotel in a remote area.

I chose the peaceful money.

If there wasn't a medical release factor and it wasn't 12:30 at night and a sense of desperation in the woman's voice, I would have been more open to the idea.

I make $200 on simple buy and resell items. $200 is easy money in my mind and this ride didn't seem so easy.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> good at math ≠ love of money
> 
> 
> I'm not telling people they are wrong. I'm further explaining my position. I know that most of the unemployable on here are led like dogs to beef jerky when it comes to money.
> ...


 What I'd like to know is what is the big deal about being released from a hospital?
I've been hospitalized in the past and when I was released I was no different than anybody else. I'm sure there are exceptions Just like there would be with anything. I just don't understand why you would lump everybody into the same category.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> What I'd like to know is what is the big deal about being released from a hospital?
> I've been hospitalized in the past and when I was released I was no different than anybody else. I'm sure there are exceptions Just like there would be with anything. I just don't understand why you would lump everybody into the same category.


It's a principle thing with me. We are NOT non-emergency medical transport services. I cancel or decline every hospital ride I get. My first experience was a guy being released for alcohol withdrawal treatment. He was a mess. I also had a couple of homeless guys go to a methadone clinic. This isn't what we signed up for, even remotely. I can't imagine a 5' 2" girl having to take rides like this. The principle bugs me. They need to be opt in rides with proper training and liability.

I'm trying to work out in my mind who the Asian woman was in all of this. Was she being paid to transport him and trying to pawn it off on another driver while pocketing the difference?

I think this actually happens more than we realize. They charge their insurance 5X+ for what the Uber/Lyft ride actually costs. They pocket the difference and don't have to drive a mile.

I know it confuses people, but a principle is a principle, even when they throw money at you.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> It's a principle thing with me. We are NOT non-emergency medical transport services. I cancel or decline every hospital ride I get. My first experience was a guy being released for alcohol withdrawal treatment. He was a mess. I also had a couple of homeless guys go to a methadone clinic. This isn't what we signed up for, even remotely. I can't imagine a 5' 2" girl having to take rides like this. The principle bugs me. They need to be opt in rides with proper training and liability.
> 
> I'm trying to work out in my mind who the Asian woman was in all of this. Was she being paid to transport him and trying to pawn it off on another driver while pocketing the difference?
> 
> ...


What don't you get about been released from hospital?
You are not taking them to hospital or acting like an ambulance.

Just be honest and say you couldn't be stuff driving an extra few hours into the morning and preferred to be back in bed and not have taken the job.

It be completely understandable if the rider was been released from jail/prison but not the hospital and the rider would most likely be better then any drunk you pick up at night.


----------



## Hotsauce12 (Jun 21, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I thought about it. Something felt off. Even a peaceful drive wasn't in my wheelhouse at that moment. Non-emergency medical transport ain't my business.


He has a point there, can't dispute the credo.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Hotsauce12 said:


> He has a point there, can't dispute the credo.


He really doesn't. The person wasn't sick or dying and just wanted to get from A2B. He refused the work because it was out of the way and long and came on here for a cry because now he regrets his choice and wants everyone else to agree with him. It was just plain laziness.

A lot of drivers refuse long trips because they most likely won't get compensated for the return trip back that will be empty.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> What don't you get about been released from hospital?
> You are not taking them to hospital or acting like an ambulance.
> 
> Just be honest and say you couldn't be stuff driving an extra few hours into the morning and preferred to be back in bed and not have taken the job.
> ...


I don't accept medical releases. Period. Figure it out. That is not what Uber/Lyft are about. If he was going five blocks, I still wouldn't have taken him.



Immoralized said:


> He really doesn't. The person wasn't sick or dying and just wanted to get from A2B. He refused the work because it was out of the way and long and came on here for a cry because now he regrets his choice and wants everyone else to agree with him. It was just plain laziness.
> 
> A lot of drivers refuse long trips because they most likely won't get compensated for the return trip back that will be empty.


I make $1400+ a week. This ride wasn't all that important to me. I'm still happy that I turned it down. I refused that work and took up other work. I'm in line for another $1400 week. Yawn.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I don't accept medical releases. Period. Figure it out. That is not what Uber/Lyft are about. If he was going five blocks, I still wouldn't have taken him.


Whatever mate.
You didn't want to drive the extra hours so you came up with the excuse on the spot.
It okay to admit it. No one would of said anything if you just said that.



nosurgenodrive said:


> I don't accept medical releases. Period. Figure it out. That is not what Uber/Lyft are about. If he was going five blocks, I still wouldn't have taken him.
> 
> 
> I make $1400+ a week. This ride wasn't all that important to me. I'm still happy that I turned it down. I refused that work and took up other work. I'm in line for another $1400 week. Yawn.


Yeah and you could of made almost half of that for a few hours but you didn't but choose to spend max hours on the road.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I don't accept medical releases. Period. Figure it out. That is not what Uber/Lyft are about. If he was going five blocks, I still wouldn't have taken him.


It's all good, you do you. The rest of us will happily take profitable rides like this off your hands ?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> Whatever mate.
> You didn't want to drive the extra hours so you came up with the excuse on the spot.
> It okay to admit it. No one would of said anything if you just said that.


I'm almost certain I have made previous posts here about the fact that I don't do non-emergency medical transport. This ride further reinforces that truth.

I drove three more hours that night. I made money and slept the sleep of the just.



ariel5466 said:


> It's all good, you do you. The rest of us will happily take profitable rides like this off your hands ?


Apparently I was the fourth driver that turned her down.

I make more money than most of the drivers on the board without these "profitable" rides. They can have them.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> It's all good, you do you. The rest of us will happily take profitable rides like this off your hands ?


The 5th driver took and made a killing and took the next couple of days off :redface:
And enjoyed the sleep in to the max.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> The 5th driver took and made a killing and took the next couple of days off :redface:
> And enjoyed the sleep in to the max.


I slept in and still take days off. I reinvest all of my money. It's easy for me to turn $2k into $12K.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I slept in and still take days off. I reinvest all of my money. It's easy for me to turn $2k into $12K.


At the casino?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> At the casino?


That's not investing. I only reinvest on 100% odds.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> That's not investing. I only reinvest on 100% odds.


That not called investing as you got a chance to lose everything.
What you looking for is guarantee and doubt you are turning 2k into 12k maybe over a period of time through ur own laboring.
FYI everyone in the same boat were all turning a dollar into a thousand.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> That not called investing as you got a chance to lose everything.
> What you looking for is guarantee and doubt you are turning 2k into 12k maybe over a period of time through ur own laboring.
> FYI everyone in the same boat were all turning a dollar into a thousand.


Not much labor involved. Just research and a good eye.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Not much labor involved. Just research and a good eye.


You keep doing what you are doing then mate.
Obviously you are happy with what you are making and how you are doing at this stage of ur life which is a vast understatement for most of the drivers on here that just whinge & cry so I respect that. :thumbup:

A positive attitude and frame of mind goes a long way in life.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Cheers to you. I mostly enjoy the gig economy. Lots of opportunities for independence. 

Most of my scowling is at the whiners, so props back at you.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Cheers to you. I mostly enjoy the gig economy. Lots of opportunities for independence.
> 
> Most of my scowling is at the whiners, so props back at you.


I run a car leasing company for commercial charter vehicles for rideshare drivers. 
I get plenty of excuses and whinging every week.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

And you are probably doing quite well for yourself with all of those write offs. Is your write off as sweet as the .58 a mile we get here in the states?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> And you are probably doing quite well for yourself with all of those write offs. Is your write off as sweet as the .58 a mile we get here in the states?


Growth stage of the company so yes making a lot of losses but paying myself salary. Vehicles cost a lot run as well as the required regulations.

Here got multiple ways of doing depreciation the first way is we got instant depreciation cap up to $30 000. Got traditional overtime as well. Company doesn't expect to make any profit for the foreseeable future as it growing but that how things are generally. But I get a nice fixed salary with employee benefits meanwhile.

Haven't even reach market resistant yet and plenty of opportunities for drivers looking for vehicles thanks to the rideshare companies. Especially in my state and country with the cost of charter vehicle ownership is becoming unattainable for most.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> Growth stage of the company so yes making a lot of losses but paying myself salary. Vehicles cost a lot run as well as the required regulations.
> 
> Here got multiple ways of doing depreciation the first way is we got instant depreciation cap up to $30 000. Got traditional overtime as well. Company doesn't expect to make any profit for the foreseeable future as it growing but that how things are generally. But I get a nice fixed salary with employee benefits meanwhile.
> 
> Haven't even reach market resistant yet and plenty of opportunities for drivers looking for vehicles thanks to the rideshare companies. Especially in my state and country with the cost of charter vehicle ownership is becoming unattainable for most.


To be expected. Writing your own salary off as a loss is nice too. Sounds like you're in line to do well. I have sung the praises of Sonatas before, but I reiterate that Hyundai is the best car you can get dollar for dollar right now. Maybe a stock Elantra would work best for you, as there would be less sensors and what not to contend with.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> To be expected. Writing your own salary off as a loss is nice too. Sounds like you're in line to do well. I have sung the praises of Sonatas before, but I reiterate that Hyundai is the best car you can get dollar for dollar right now. Maybe a stock Elantra would work best for you, as there would be less sensors and what not to contend with.


Yeah it going well and can't complain was a hobby at first turned side business turned full time company. Owned hundred percent of it and it a private company with no investors just the way I like it right now. I'll probably start leveraging with finance in the next month or two since I've worked out a lot of the kinks with my own $$$ just going to be needing more $$$ private equity to scale out now.

I still get out on the road and drive myself time to time so know things from the ground level on the driver side of things as well. Which has been good because I know what vehicles drivers like to drive etc giving me that market edge without just buying the standard stock models everyone else seem to be competing to buy.

Anyways mate nice chatting. Have a good rest of the weekend :thumbup:


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> Yeah it going well and can't complain was a hobby at first turned side business turned full time company. Owned hundred percent of it and it a private company with no investors just the way I like it right now. I'll probably start leveraging with finance in the next month or two since I've worked out a lot of the kinks with my own $$$ just going to be needing more $$$ private equity to scale out now.
> 
> I still get out on the road and drive myself time to time so know things from the ground level on the driver side of things as well. Which has been good because I know what vehicles drivers like to drive etc giving me that market edge without just buying the standard stock models everyone else seem to be competing to buy.


Interesting angle. I'd be most concerned about reliability and cheap maintenance, but if the competition is that thick, then driver's preference variables certainly become important factors.

I think driving is an amazing way to be a barometer in the world. You don't see the best of life sometimes, but you gain an accurate picture. I also just like the idea of the point and shoot simplicity of rideshare. Go forth. Turn off hours into profitability. Take an airport run to pay for your day's expenses so that you have a zero loss day.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Interesting angle. I'd be most concerned about reliability and cheap maintenance, but if the competition is that thick, then driver's preference variables certainly become important factors.
> 
> I think driving is an amazing way to be a barometer in the world. You don't see the best of life sometimes, but you gain an accurate picture. I also just like the idea of the point and shoot simplicity of rideshare. Go forth. Turn off hours into profitability. Take an airport run to pay for your day's expenses so that you have a zero loss day.


It pretty cheap for me as I order bulk parts and buy bulk parts online get discounted work at the workshop and if it an emergency priority turnaround.

Get discounted new high mileage tyres been an above regular volume buyer been pretty great too and again priority turn around if I need it. Basically got my own system worked out which is of course required in this line of business as it all about building relationships. I take my cars to one guy that does the annual vehicle inspections for it to be certified etc as well.

The thing about vehicles is if you use quality parts and quality fluids they run forever and a day. Some fleet companies yes run the cheapest parts and cheapest fluids and change them out on a regular bases but I hate doing extra work if I don't have to. I use commercial grade long life engine oil + Additive for example. I can get up to 30 000 miles before the engine and filter needs to be changed.

In that same time others are getting serviced 2 times in the same period and the downtime for the driver is an inconvenience. I use heavy duty commercial brake pads which last a bit longer than standard ones and above average brake disc so they don't warp under heavy stresses which of course the car is constantly under. I spend a bit more upfront but they last a hell of a lot longer then cheaper counterparts. One has to invest in their own tools and generally has paid off in spade for me so far. Nicer tools are more enjoyable to work with too.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

If it was 12:30 PM and not 12:30 AM I would have jumped on it. At 12:30 AM I'd risk falling asleep on such a long haul.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> It's a principle thing with me. We are NOT non-emergency medical transport services. I cancel or decline every hospital ride I get. My first experience was a guy being released for alcohol withdrawal treatment. He was a mess. I also had a couple of homeless guys go to a methadone clinic. This isn't what we signed up for, even remotely. I can't imagine a 5' 2" girl having to take rides like this. The principle bugs me. They need to be opt in rides with proper training and liability.
> 
> I'm trying to work out in my mind who the Asian woman was in all of this. Was she being paid to transport him and trying to pawn it off on another driver while pocketing the difference?
> 
> ...


Totally agree with your take on this. And wondering if insurance doesn't charge more like 20X actual cost?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> There's actually a very high chance that I am smarter with my money than you are, which is why you use phrases like "leaving coin on the table" to justify impulse behavior for a few hundred dollars. 20% of America is likely smarter with their money than you are, so please stop speaking in poorly informed hyperbole.
> 
> I processed the information at hand and chose peaceful money.
> 
> If I wanted to make millions, I could be making millions.


Look I get that you didn't want to take the ride due to distance, risk, or WHATEVER. Turning down that kind of money isn't smart or stupid, it just that MOST U/L drivers would LOVE to make that kind of coin for $100 hour. After all that is WHY we drive is to make money! You stated you COULD be making millions, WE ALL DOUBT THAT! So PLEASE stop acting like your better than everyone here by talking down to them and making you sound like you are doing something better than us.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Look I get that you didn't want to take the ride due to distance, risk, or WHATEVER. Turning down that kind of money isn't smart or stupid, it just that MOST U/L drivers would LOVE to make that kind of coin for $100 hour. After all that is WHY we drive is to make money! You stated you COULD be making millions, WE ALL DOUBT THAT! So PLEASE stop acting like your better than everyone here by talking down to them and making you sound like you are doing something better than us.


GFY

I'd tell you the same in person. I've taken stock of most of you rideshare cows. You've simply migrated from the unemployment line to sucking down Big Gulps in 4 door vehicles while acting like the world owes you something.

All of my pax are pleased as punch that they have me instead of the likes of you. Uber will be much better off when fat asses like you get weeded out.

"You should ALWAYS think someone is stupid . . ."

--Fat Man

Point taken, sir. Point taken.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Wait a GD minute! You don't know ANY of us and you make the INCORRECT assumption that we are ALL idiots that know NOTHING. I drive very part time and do it for fun money ONLY! Not like you who thinks your SO much smarter about how you do your U/L career! I have NEVER been unemployed in my GD life. So take your holier than though BS some where else you POS! If you tried to tell me that in person I would laugh my azz off! Your a GD idiot!

ROFLAO... take a look in the mirror! You ACTUALLY believe you could make millions! :thumbup: NOT! Your just a slug that thinks they are better then the rest. Go sniff some more glue in your parents basement you GD moron!


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Go take the rides then, fat ass. I'll keep declining them and canceling them. I'm not telling you how to live your life. I'm giving a counterpoint to the lazy, greedy, fat ass culture I see polluting this board. Don't choke on your doughnut now.

I picked Micron at $10 a share, bub. Life's not too bad. I could give more examples, but whatever.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Do you need a hug DB? You CLAIM you picked Micron at $10 a share. Even a BROKEN watch is right twice a day. Doesn't make you ANYTHING but a DB that thinks in his mind he is better than everyone else. Just because YOU think or believe it doesn't make it remotely true! IF life is SO good to you... you wouldn't be driving U/L in the first place! Delusional DB... you NEED help!


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Do you need a hug DB? You CLAIM you picked Micron at $10 a share. Even a BROKEN watch is right twice a day. Doesn't make you ANYTHING but a DB that thinks in his mind he is better than everyone else. Just because YOU think or believe it doesn't make it remotely true! IF life is SO good to you... you wouldn't be driving U/L in the first place! Delusional DB... you NEED help!


I'll move on to other things when I'm bored with this. Just like everything. Watch the heart rate there, elephant seal; I don't want to rob you of five more years of yelling at the television and demanding the government pay for your toe removal surgery.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

You need serious mental help bro! You ACTUALLY believe the BS your spewing! Your just another liar that thinks and believes he is all that when he just another little man wishing he was someone or did something with your pathetic life! And for moving on... bro in YOUR mind you already have!


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/working-on-my-deactivation.340566/page-8#post-5205716
I see a pattern here . . .


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

I see the SAME pattern. People like this DB actually believe their BS they are spewing. Pathetic...


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Mordillo2121 said:


> Nobody got released from a hospital or jail at 3:00 AM.


I did. Get in hospital at 10pm and released at like 4am. Called a taxi home.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Go take the rides then, fat ass. I'll keep declining them and canceling them. I'm not telling you how to live your life. I'm giving a counterpoint to the lazy, greedy, fat ass culture I see polluting this board. Don't choke on your doughnut now.
> 
> I picked Micron at $10 a share, bub. Life's not too bad. I could give more examples, but whatever.


MU at 10 bucks? Great move!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm guessing there's a point to your comment but it escapes me. There's very little chance that you are "smarter with your money" then I am so no need to preach. I'm not the one who turned down $100 an hour for driving sight unseen.


Many of us don't need the money. I don't even drive those hours; so, out of question.

Stick to the Country Club types, if ya know what I mean?


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> 12:30am 185 mile ride. Called pax, she was Asian and offered me $300 cash on top of fare. I told her that I was already committed to an obligation for $100. She offered $100 more. Asked about pax. She told me he was being released from a hospital from falling and hurting himself. I expressed concern about a hospital release. "Oh he can walk."
> 
> "Sorry, pass."
> 
> ...


"You are fourth Uber who say no."

That make me think you did right


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I may be ignorant. But why would a trip like that be bad?

Please don’t answer with “too many things could go wrong”. What things? I just want to learn. Because I would have taken it in a heartbeat. Specially in my market (Miami) that you can barely scratch $100 after 12 hours...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Chorch said:


> I may be ignorant. But why would a trip like that be bad?
> 
> Please don't answer with "too many things could go wrong". What things? I just want to learn. Because I would have taken it in a heartbeat. Specially in my market (Miami) that you can barely scratch $100 after 12 hours...


Simple answer? He didn't feel like it.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Unless there is more to the story I would have taken it. No likey $$$? You are projecting and speculating on too many bad things. If you want to project the worse that could happen don't take any rides. Each ride you take can end badly, fyi.


fully agree. Some guys here are way too negative. $ 600 cash for a 185 mile ride sounds good to me. My car would take about 8 gallos of fuel BOTH ways plus say another $70 for maintenance......rest is profit!


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Simple answer? He didn't feel like it.


??‍♂Still, not enough of an acceptable answer. I don't feel like taking any pool rides, still I do...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Chorch said:


> ??‍♂Still, not enough of an acceptable answer. I don't feel like taking any pool rides, still I do...


Nobody needs to give you an explanation.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> 12:30am 185 mile ride. Called pax, she was Asian and offered me $300 cash on top of fare. I told her that I was already committed to an obligation for $100. She offered $100 more. Asked about pax. She told me he was being released from a hospital from falling and hurting himself. I expressed concern about a hospital release. "Oh he can walk."
> 
> "Sorry, pass."
> 
> ...


I would have taken the $400 cash if it was up front and done the ride. The hospital would not release a person in need of hospitalizaton and if all you had to do was help them in and out it's not much.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> That ridiculous statement right there just shows you don't make smart decisions and don't think about what you're gonna say before you say it.
> You can't be taken seriously.


Maybe he's making millions driving for Uber?



WinterFlower said:


> Maybe he's making millions driving for Uber?


Don't get me wrong guys, I meant millions of miles :biggrin:


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Nobody needs to give you an explanation.


Correct. Nobody needs to.

I just kindly asked. Sorry for asking.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I have made friends millions of dollars. I have turned down a number of opportunities and offers.


True friends would have given you enough so you don't need to chase surges on Uber.

If you really made them millions.



MiamiKid said:


> Strongly disagree
> 
> 
> Sounds like a very educated, reasonable response to me.
> ...


Yes, that's why you're driving for Uber.



nosurgenodrive said:


> That's not investing. I only reinvest on 100% odds.


Lmao. There is no such thing. Even mmf broke the buck. You should know what that means. If you don't, google is your friend.



Immoralized said:


> That not called investing as you got a chance to lose everything.
> What you looking for is guarantee and doubt you are turning 2k into 12k maybe over a period of time through ur own laboring.
> FYI everyone in the same boat were all turning a dollar into a thousand.


Right, micron at $10. And it went up to what, $55? Only option folks were all on that a few months ago but doubtful any here are on wallstreetbets so your "drop" is wasted.

I brought jpm chase at $35 and sold at $110.

Apple at $100 and sold at $210, I just rebrought them recently










But it's short term and in my individual not retirement so, I'm holding on for now.

I also brought beyond meat back in the low hundred and (slept on ipo) and just sold it at $170 in my roth.

But even I would never say:



nosurgenodrive said:


> That's not investing. I only reinvest on 100% odds.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> True friends would have given you enough so you don't need to chase surges on Uber.
> 
> If you really made them millions.
> 
> ...


Why you aren't my financial advisor yet?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

WinterFlower said:


> Why you aren't my financial advisor yet?


I only deal with equities with money I can "throw away". With my actual retirement accounts I'm a lot less exciting. It's mostly index tracking funds, funds of large cap/small cap and some international exposure/reits.

Nothing that you need to pay an adviser for per say.

You would really want one once you have accumulated enough $$$$$ that you need to figure a holistic game plan to minimize your tax obligations without getting in trouble with the IRS.

By then, the more $$$ you have, the less basis points you'll have to pay.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I only deal with equities with money I can "throw away". With my actual retirement accounts I'm a lot less exciting. It's mostly index tracking funds, funds of large cap/small cap and some international exposure/reits.
> 
> Nothing that you need to pay an adviser for per say.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advise, I guess I'm ok then


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> True friends would have given you enough so you don't need to chase surges on Uber.
> 
> If you really made them millions.
> 
> ...


It was meant as an example. Micron had a pretty impressive 400% growth in a year. I could list a number of other examples, but I really hold most of my cards to my chest. I'm not here to discuss investments, especially obvious ones like Apple.

I make 100% sure thing investments every day. I'm sorry that such a thing seems confusing to you.

You really are a sad shrew, aren't you?


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> It was meant as an example. Micron had a pretty impressive 400% growth in a year. I could list a number of other examples, but I really hold most of my cards to my chest. I'm not here to discuss investments, especially obvious ones like Apple.
> 
> I make 100% sure thing investments every day. I'm sorry that such a thing seems confusing to you.
> 
> You really are a sad shrew, aren't you?


But... You still driving Uber? mmmmm


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

WinterFlower said:


> But... You still driving Uber? mmmmm


It's a 100% sure thing investment. One tank of gas gets me $500. I do lots of things. I like to experience life.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> It's a 100% sure thing investment. One tank of gas gets me $500. I do lots of things. I like to experience life.


This is not 100% sure thing. You can be injured any day


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

WinterFlower said:


> This is not 100% sure thing. You can be injured any day


Don't give me red herrings. Brass and tacks, man. Brass and tacks. I could die in my sleep. I ain't worried about that shit, just the things I can control, absorb, and observe.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

I wonder if you could get an ambulance for $600.00 cash money.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I wonder if you could get an ambulance for $600.00 cash money.


Hell no. Not for that long of a trip. That would be in the $5k range.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> It was meant as an example. Micron had a pretty impressive 400% growth in a year. I could list a number of other examples, but I really hold most of my cards to my chest. I'm not here to discuss investments, especially obvious ones like Apple.
> 
> I make 100% sure thing investments every day. I'm sorry that such a thing seems confusing to you.
> 
> You really are a sad shrew, aren't you?


Hmmmm sure.

As an example.
It's not a percentage game that's impressive. You could have had a penny stock go up from 1.00 to 6.00 and woooohooo it's more impressive then MU. Percentage wise.

Apple is a nice hedge like most.

No, not sad shrew but I find most resort to insults when they got nothing else.

:smiles:


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Hmmmm sure.
> 
> As an example.
> It's not a percentage game that's impressive. You could have had a penny stock go up from 1.00 to 6.00 and woooohooo it's more impressive then MU.
> ...


You just described yourself.

You give so many scarecrows for your arguments that it isn't even funny. I don't need you to teach me the basics of investment. I'm better than most professionals.

Again, it was one example of how it is easy for me to make a friend millions of dollars. The things is that being stuck in that world would make me suicidal. We all adapt as we need to. I have found what works for me.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> You just described yourself.
> 
> You give so many scarecrows for your arguments that it isn't even funny. I don't need you to teach me the basics of investment. I'm better than most professionals.
> 
> Again, it was one example of how it is easy for me to make a friend millions of dollars. The things is that being stuck in that world would make me suicidal. We all adapt as we need to. I have found what works for me.


No I haven't. Where have I called you shrew or something similar?

This kind of backhand retort doesn't work when you're not even on it.

I also wasn't teaching you the basics of investments, why would I need to?

You claim to be the one making your friends millions. Well real friends would pay it forward. And real folks who know how to invest can invest without sacrificing their morals or whatever excuse I mean reason you stated a few pages back.

You don't need to go on the nasdaq. You can go and fish in OTC. You can go and fish in private placements. You would be doing anything but driving for Uber if MU is just an example... just sayin.

I also got shake shack when it was in the low thirties and sold recently over seventy.

I have more examples like you do too but you don't see me bragging about how I can (and have) made/make people millions...


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> No I haven't. Where have I called you shrew or something similar?
> 
> This kind of backhand retort doesn't work when you're not even on it.
> 
> ...


It isn't a backhanded retort. It is a description of your behavior and characteristics as a person.

I mean, for fux sake, you are a passenger who argues with people on a message board for Uber drivers. Get a ****ing life.

This all started with you criticizing my reading comprehension where you sought other people's perspectives.

You are truly a miserable person. You are on ignore now. Not even worth the energy.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> It isn't a backhanded retort. It is a description of your behavior and characteristics as a person.
> 
> I mean, for fux sake, you are a passenger who argues with people on a message board for Uber drivers. Get a @@@@ing life.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, but how was your quote of my description of you a description of me? And you pointed out so rightly, I'm merely a passenger and you're a driver.

You're the one on here critiquing others and I'm just dissecting one part of many I'm sure (haven't looked) and really it was easy to point out. I can really take more then a minute but it's not worth it.

I even forgot about the reading comprehension. Were you the poster?

I suppose I'll never know as I'm on ignore now...


----------



## elcabon (Aug 9, 2018)

Picking up an injured client from a hospital or even taking an injured to a hospital is s very slippery slope.
Years ago I picked up someone who got in with a broken leg- “take me to emergency pleas!!”
said it was cheaper than an ambulance!’
Uber should either have a policy on this or 
Create a new option...”Uber Red” trained paramedics at your bekon call!


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

I would have taken it $450 is almost my rent, and more than my car payment.


----------



## Rawdflow (Feb 2, 2019)

For 500$ i will cary mr miyagi in the trunk if i have to, sorry im not smart whit money, if i was i would not be here now. ?


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

Seamus said:


> You'r demeaning comments to people who have other views than you aren't necessary. Just because someone doesn't easily turn away $600 doesn't make them "Greedy". Secondly, the whole point is that you don't know it's "fools gold", you are assuming. That's fine for you but doesn't mean others who have a different opinion are wrong for doing it differently then you do. Live and let live. I've got thousands of rides over years experience, theres nothing wrong with checking out $600 and no one said you were wrong for not taking it.


Relieved to see that there are some rational sane persons on UP.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

tmart said:


> I would have taken it $450 is almost my rent, and more than my car payment.


Where do you live that your rent is so low?



nosurgenodrive said:


> There's actually a very high chance that I am smarter with my money than you are, which is why you use phrases like "leaving coin on the table" to justify impulse behavior for a few hundred dollars. 20% of America is likely smarter with their money than you are, so please stop speaking in poorly informed hyperbole.
> 
> I processed the information at hand and chose peaceful money.
> 
> If I wanted to make millions, I could be making millions.


If you are driving for Uber you are no brain surgeon, they work for HUD. Anyone who says they could be making millions but choose not to is a ..............fill in the blank.

It's like saying you can fly to Mars later tonight but choose not to.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

i woulda did it


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Some people think themselves out of money . Unless this person was openly oozing a bodily fluid or raving insanely How do you not take that money?. I know some here will say I don't want to go to a dead area or have all those dead miles . That is just plain stupid . Unless you are towing your car back it is still more than worth it .

Ask yourself a couple questions . 
How many days would I have to drive to make that same money ?
How many rides with how many passengers and all their issues would I have to take to make that same money ?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Some people think themselves out of money . Unless this person was openly oozing a bodily fluid or raving insanely How do you not take that money?. I know some here will say I don't want to go to a dead area or have all those dead miles . That is just plain stupid . Unless you are towing your car back it is still more than worth it .
> 
> Ask yourself a couple questions .
> How many days would I have to drive to make that same money ?
> How many rides with how many passengers and all their issues would I have to take to make that same money ?


One time when I drove for a car service I had to drive a crazy woman for 2 hours. to make matters worse the trans on the car I had was bad so it was grinding and I thought I was gonna get stuck where I was going, No tip either. I picked up this lady at a hotel and she did have the money for the ride. This crazy old woman yelled for the entire 2 hours like ghosts were after her. She was going to her daughters house to bring her valentine's day candies in April. Her daughter met her at the door and would not let her in. the lady came back to the car and I ended up dropping her off at a bus stop. It's not like I had a choice to do the ride or not. Also I have had to help people into the car or from a hospital into their home when I drove for that car service. So heck yes, unless the person said I will give you the money when you get here that would have been a deal breaker and if I saw the person could not hold their body up to take a few steps I wouldn't have done it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Where do you live that your rent is so low?
> 
> 
> If you are driving for Uber you are no brain surgeon, they work for HUD. Anyone who says they could be making millions but choose not to is a ..............fill in the blank.


Mine's


OtherUbersdo said:


> Some people think themselves out of money . Unless this person was openly oozing a bodily fluid or raving insanely How do you not take that money?. I know some here will say I don't want to go to a dead area or have all those dead miles . That is just plain stupid . Unless you are towing your car back it is still more than worth it .
> 
> Ask yourself a couple questions .
> How many days would I have to drive to make that same money ?
> How many rides with how many passengers and all their issues would I have to take to make that same money ?


Many of us, myself included, simply don't need the money.

Moreover, it's somebody's personal business what trips they take or decline.

And finally, you do not know anyone's financial situation on this forum.

End of conversation.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Mine's
> 
> Many of us, myself included, simply don't need the money.
> 
> ...


 Yes , decline any rides you like . I decline about 90% . But for those of us that are actually doing this for money it does not make sense to not make that kind of money on one ride . Unless of course there are circumstances that make it a non starter . 
Enjoy your wealth .


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Yes , decline any rides you like . I decline about 90% . But for those of us that are actually doing this for money it does not make sense to not make that kind of money on one ride . Unless of course there are circumstances that make it a non starter .
> Enjoy your wealth .


Key phrase you just used: "those of us".

Stick with that.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Key phrase you just used: "those of us".
> 
> Stick with that.


 Another independently wealthy UBER driver . Hobbies : Polo , yachting and driving UBER . 
PO.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Another independently wealthy UBER driver . Hobbies : Polo , yachting and driving UBER .
> PO.


In your mind, you can be anything you want .


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I thought about it. Something felt off. Even a peaceful drive wasn't in my wheelhouse at that moment. Non-emergency medical transport ain't my business.


Okay i understand if it was late and concerns for being too tired. Other than that...
No surge no drive...? 300. Dollars. Cash. Upfront.

3 days earnings in one run...
Pax could have talked politics, given directions, farted, went thru drivethru, AND puked in car, and I still would have loved every minute of that run.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Mine's
> 
> Many of us, myself included, simply don't need the money.
> 
> ...


You live in a mine? Do you mean a cave?

why would anyone who doesn't need money drive for Uber unless they can't afford a dominatrix and like to be punished.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Another independently wealthy UBER driver . Hobbies : Polo , yachting and driving UBER .
> PO.


Haven't tried Polo yet. But plenty of yachting. ??⛴⚓


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Mpls55345 (Dec 8, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Have at it.
> 
> Getting greedy never turns out well.
> 
> My remote viewing told me to pass. I had a peaceful night and still made over $200.


HA! Remote viewing!!
Major Ed Dames and Art Bell would be proud!!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> You live in a mine? Do you mean a cave?
> 
> why would anyone who doesn't need money drive for Uber unless they can't afford a dominatrix and like to be punished.


Feel sorry for folks like you.

No further comments.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

For that amount of money you had to be a fool not to take it. Bonus if bodily fluids ended up on your seats $$$ could’ve been almost $700


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> For that amount of money you had to be a fool not to take it. Bonus if bodily fluids ended up on your seats $$$ could've been almost $700


Wrong. That's someone's personal business whether they accept a ride or not. Period.

And, many of us don't need the money.

????????


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Sounds like a good deal except you have to trust the caller to pay you at the end of the trip.
> 
> I was offered $800 for a 10 hour trip Charlotte to St. Louis. I also turned it down but assume that another driver took a nice 2 day roadtrip.


I think it would be better to get whatever cash is part of the deal AT THE BEGINNING OF THE TRIP.


----------



## eazycc (Apr 5, 2019)

Well it depends. Being offered that kind of money is a huge red flag. Same with a hospital as the starting location
Is the person ambulatory?
Is the person on meds?
Did the person just get off a heavy procedure?


But from doing clinical rotations, it's very possible that you can get a combative patient, psych hold, etc, on top of the stuff that I have been mentioned. I'd take a look at the very least.


----------



## Vishnu643 (Aug 23, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> 12:30am 185 mile ride. Called pax, she was Asian and offered me $300 cash on top of fare. I told her that I was already committed to an obligation for $100. She offered $100 more. Asked about pax. She told me he was being released from a hospital from falling and hurting himself. I expressed concern about a hospital release. "Oh he can walk."
> 
> "Sorry, pass."
> 
> ...


sounds like a robbery. If the place looks shady, they can get dropped off from a distance AND have the police on speed dial. Who's dumb enough to take an Uber 50+ miles. That's asking to go broke.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

eazycc said:


> Well it depends. Being offered that kind of money is a huge red flag. Same with a hospital as the starting location
> Is the person ambulatory?
> Is the person on meds?
> Did the person just get off a heavy procedure?
> ...


 Yes , you need to evaluate the situation when you get there but being offered a lot of money as a return fee is not a red flag but the way it should be .


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> 12:30am 185 mile ride. Called pax, she was Asian and offered me $300 cash on top of fare. I told her that I was already committed to an obligation for $100. She offered $100 more. Asked about pax. She told me he was being released from a hospital from falling and hurting himself. I expressed concern about a hospital release. "Oh he can walk."
> 
> "Sorry, pass."
> 
> ...


If the rider was able to walk, but presumably in pain or stitches or whatever--I'd PREFER that kind of traveler over many miles in the dead of night. Makes them less of a creep risk. Also, no one ever gets any rest in a hospital, and it's possible they are on pain meds. So they'd probably not be all jabbery.

I understand YOUR decision (mostly) but there's lots of appeal to that ride for me. I'd at least go to the pickup point and evaluate from there.



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Nope. They need to call medical transport. Uber has one some places but you have to have a third party lisc to help people in and out and he might have issues. Besides you will never get a ride back if he don't pay ya
> 
> 
> It's not allowed if he needs help walking.or getting in and out. Ya have to call uber medical. They have a third party lisc.


I never heard of that. I'm from Chicago market so if they have such a thing (such a policy) I'm surprised I've not heard.


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Sounds like a good deal except you have to trust the caller to pay you at the end of the trip.
> 
> I was offered $800 for a 10 hour trip Charlotte to St. Louis. I also turned it down but assume that another driver took a nice 2 day roadtrip.


Somebody would have to pay me at the beginning of the trip or my wheels will roll away empty.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> good at math ≠ love of money
> 
> 
> I'm not telling people they are wrong. I'm further explaining my position. I know that most of the unemployable on here are led like dogs to beef jerky when it comes to money.
> ...


$200 is easy money ? Why are you driving for Uber. I drive all day long for less than $200. Please throw me a rope.


----------



## Korean Ant (Mar 30, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> 12:30am 185 mile ride. Called pax, she was Asian and offered me $300 cash on top of fare. I told her that I was already committed to an obligation for $100. She offered $100 more. Asked about pax. She told me he was being released from a hospital from falling and hurting himself. I expressed concern about a hospital release. "Oh he can walk."
> 
> "Sorry, pass."
> 
> ...


Sure u did...


----------



## Jagaban (Dec 5, 2018)

Sp you


Seamus said:


> Unless there is more to the story I would have taken it. No likey $$$? You are projecting and speculating on too many bad things. If you want to project the worse that could happen don't take any rides. Each ride you take can end badly, fyi.
> I believe if you understand the law of probability considering based on the conditions/circumstances of the situation, hypothetically speaking 5 out of 10 times this ride would not end well. On the contrary if I was taking regular rides under normal circumstances 1 out of 250 rides and maybe I'll have one bad incident. I'll let you do the rest of the math


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

We are not in the medical transport business. Can’t take it


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Illini said:


> Hmmm, a 185 mile ride with a passenger just released from the hospital. That sounds like a recipe for disaster.


For what the orchestrator was going to pay you, hiring an ambulance would have been more appropriate. If something of a medical nature happened on the ride, the liability and responsibility would have all been all on you. So you didn't really sustain a true loss by not taking the patient, because you saved yourself a possible legal entanglement which could have cost you BIG $$$$$


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Unless there is more to the story I would have taken it. No likey $$$? You are projecting and speculating on too many bad things. If you want to project the worse that could happen don't take any rides. Each ride you take can end badly, fyi.


Sounds like you need the money more than I do. Would have declined in a snap.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

As someone who worked in medical transport for years, I really don't understand why so many drivers are afraid of picking up passengers at the hospital. 

If they were discharged without the need for medical transportation, that means they have been determined to be completely able to resume their normal activities. And you are discriminating based on the fact that they received medical care. Do you cancel on handicap people? 

There needs to be a reason for medical transport in order for it to be covered by insurance. And a patient simply being discharged from the hospital does not warrant an ambulance. 

She likely offered that much out of desperation. I would have happily accepted! And if I arrived and did not feel comfortable with something, I would have canceled - just like any other trip. 

Now, someone going TO the hospital, that I might be able to understand. But patients abuse 911 daily that only need a ride, no care (such as having a cold). Many systems use non-medical transport for these patients.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> As someone who worked in medical transport for years, I really don't understand why so many drivers are afraid of picking up passengers at the hospital.
> 
> If they were discharged without the need for medical transportation, that means they have been determined to be completely able to resume their normal activities. And you are discriminating based on the fact that they received medical care. Do you cancel on handicap people?
> 
> ...


As an IC, I have a right to pick up who, I want. Discriminate? Yes, I discriminate, huge, across the board.

For whatever reason I wish. Get it?

And could care less if it's legal or not.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> As an IC, I have a right to pick up who, I want. Discriminate? Yes, I discriminate, huge, across the board.
> 
> For whatever reason I wish. Get it?
> 
> And could care less if it's legal or not.


Whoa, overreact much? ?



Benjamin M said:


> And if I arrived and did not feel comfortable with something, I would have canceled - *just like any other trip.*


There just seems to be this unnecessary stigma about hospital pickups. And almost every one I have had has either been a family member of a patient or a staff member.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> As an IC, I have a right to pick up who, I want. Discriminate? Yes, I discriminate, huge, across the board.
> 
> For whatever reason I wish. Get it?
> 
> And could care less if it's legal or not.


The difference between an ambulance, taxicab or Uber Vehicle is that we Drivers own our vehicles. We are independent contractors, we call the shots and we have to exercise good (or excellent) judgement at the cost of our own peril. Using our vehicles to take someone to Emergency, while a humanitarian thing to do, can cost us big time if something adverse happens on the trip. We must NEVER put ourselves in harm's way. Picking up someone from a hospital, walking under their own power, should not cause any issues, but each incident should be considered and resolved accordingly. If physical blood presence is involved, it should be ambulance or EMS ONLY! The life you save may (and should) be your own.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> The difference between an ambulance, taxicab or Uber Vehicle is that we Drivers own our vehicles. We are independent contractors, we call the shots and we have to exercise good (or excellent) judgement at the cost of our own peril. Using our vehicles to take someone to Emergency, while a humanitarian thing to do, can cost us big time if something adverse happens on the trip. We must NEVER put ourselves in harm's way. Picking up someone from a hospital, walking under their own power, should not cause any issues, but each incident should be considered and resolved accordingly. If physical blood presence is involved, it should be ambulance or EMS ONLY! The life you save may (and should) be your own.


In this case it was likely just an elderly man that was ambulatory and only needed a ride. Fall risk? Likely, but so is someone in a wheelchair as they transition to your car. Or the drunk stumbling from the bar (those I *do* refuse).

For that amount of money, I'd absolutely check it out.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Whoa, overreact much? ?
> 
> There just seems to be this unnecessary stigma about hospital pickups. And almost every one I have had has either been a family member of a patient or a staff member.


No it's not an overreaction. You don't seem to get it.

Worry about yourself. We'll pick up who we want. That's the point. Absolutely, no explanation needed.

Stop trying to "sell" other drivers regarding what rides they accept.

If you want to take medical rides, then, definitely focus on that market.

End of conversation.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> If you want to take medical rides, then, definitely focus on that market.


It wasn't a "medical ride" though. It was a pax leaving the hospital. That was my point.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> It wasn't a "medical ride" though. It was a pax leaving the hospital. That was my point.


That's fine. Understood that.

My point, was if another driver doesn't want to pick up there, it is there business. Simple.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> That's fine. Understood that.
> 
> My point, was if another driver doesn't want to pick up there, it is there business. Simple.


When did I ever say that drivers don't have a choice? I said that I don't understand the fear that so many seem to have. It's not based on logic, it's largely based on assumptions.

Sharing experience and knowledge with other drivers is not a bad thing. No need to go after me.

Have a great day


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> When did I ever say that drivers don't have a choice? I said that I don't understand the fear that so many seem to have. *It's not based on logic, it's largely based on assumptions.*
> 
> Sharing experience and knowledge with other drivers is not a bad thing. No need to go after me.
> 
> Have a great day


That's the truth if I ever read one on this board. A professor once told me: fear stands for false evidence appearing real.

You know they're heated when they brag about being educated, having class, etc but they type so fast that autocorrect changes their 'their' to "there".

Giving him the benefit of the doubt-why, I don't know.

Oh and it has nothing to do with you so much as anyone who goes against what OP is saying will feel his wrath. He has a thing for @nosurgenodrive so he will defend @nosurgenodrive even if your comment wasn't directed at @nosurgenodrive.


----------

